# Is there anything else like Pashley u plus 2???



## lostscot (10 Mar 2011)

I've spent all winter trying to work out the logistics of cycling with 2 children and discovered the u plus only to have the one on ebay I was after taken off literally as I went to bid!
I unnderstand these are very hard to find and wondered if there is anything else similar I should be looking for as well.
Thanks in advance


----------



## corshamjim (10 Mar 2011)

Have you considered the Trikidoo? http://www.trikidoo.co.uk/

I occasionally see someone locally with one - seems to do the job very well.


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Mar 2011)

I am afraid not, there is the Mission Cycles "Piggy Back":









But only takes one child.


----------



## lostscot (11 Mar 2011)

Yes did consider the trikidoo but was sort of hoping at least one small person would contribute to the pedaling!
Piggyback looks good but I'd have to have other running along behind me....


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Mar 2011)

From experience - don't touch the other option...

There are a couple of singe wheeled tandem trailer bikes - the transfer of movement to the seatpost where two children are moving makes it a dangerous option though.

You could treat the family to Kettwiesels though and link them as a train - the record is 93!:


----------



## corshamjim (11 Mar 2011)

There is of course the Circe Helios tandem - shown here in two children formation :-

http://www.laid-back-bikes.co.uk/page16/page16.html

Main web site :-

http://www.circecycles.com


----------



## lostscot (11 Mar 2011)

I don't fancy our balance on Helios tandem to be honest, not sure I could keep us all up! I've a single tag along given to us by a friend and haven't even tried that def don't fancy a double.
Loving the conga plan but think the bank balance would put a stop to that idea.
Maybe one day I'll find a u plus and be able to dump the car, mind you feels like I've more chance of a lottery win!


----------



## Aak (12 Mar 2011)

I have been transporting my 2 children all over York for the past few years on a sturdy Dutch Batavus bike, with a Dutch bobike maxi seat on the back, and a Roland add plus rack mounted trailer behind- you need to fit, or have fitted a special rack which comes with the trailer. 
Cycleheaven in York stock these items and wil fit them for yo or you can buy them on the internet and do it yourself.
http://www.cycle-hea...oland/add-bike/
and
http://www.bobike.nl...xmenu=m14____m3
The whole package initially is not cheap but I have been using this child transport solution for over 4 years- my children are now 5 and 8- and my as my son is not a very confident cyclist am still using it now. It has been worth the investments as it is safe ,stable, quick and (once all set up) free!- no parking fees. I can thoroughly recommend it. Be prepared for a fair amount of staring and laughing from passers by. Incidentally we now also have a U Plus 2.. my partner uses it to take the kids to school, we did manage to get one on Ebay. This is also brilliant- they do appear on Ebay fairly regularly, just keep looking. I can dig out a picture of the Roand combo or there is an example here
http://www.crankyfit...o-exercise.html
scroll down a bit
Good luck!!


----------



## lostscot (13 Mar 2011)

They do look the best tagalong type but I really don't fancy the child seat on there too. If I only had one child I do think thats what I'd have.
If you ever do want to sell the uplus please do let me know, I've been watchng ebay for ages and was gutted last week when one appeared just down the road and then once I'd bid he sold it off ebay :-(


----------



## Sue Oliver (29 Mar 2012)

lostscot said:


> I've spent all winter trying to work out the logistics of cycling with 2 children and discovered the u plus only to have the one on ebay I was after taken off literally as I went to bid!
> I unnderstand these are very hard to find and wondered if there is anything else similar I should be looking for as well.
> Thanks in advance


 Hi there is a pashley u plus 2 on ebay at the moment & looks in good condition!


----------

